# They shaved his nose!!!!! (and that's not all)



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Grrrrrrr!!!!!!

Eric just picked Rollie up from the groomer. He told them all we wanted was for his belly and armpits to be shaved, his nails clipped, and the fur around his pads trimmed. NOTHING ELSE. 

What did they do? They clipped his feet and rounded them somewhat (but the least of my concerns); they shaved his entire snout (!!!!!!!); and they created a short layer along his flank (basically they shaved his belly, then they made a short layer and the longer layer lays over that); AND in doing this layering, they made one side of his flank thinner than the other so the area just before his back leg is practically bare! You can see the curve of his ribcage and then the angling up toward the back leg (sorry, I don't know what to call that).

I'm sooooooo angry. I want to cry. I know it's just hair and it will grow back, but this is why I'm so afraid to take him to the groomer. Why can't they just do what you ask?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh, and they trimmed his bangs!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OMG, I'm going to lose it. They cut his chest and took an uneven CHUNK out on one side!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear of yet another unhappy grooming story. Did Eric talk directly to the groomer who would be doing the job? Or was the message given to someone other and then passed along? In future, I think I would take written directions, explicitly stating what you wanted and did not want done and have them sign it. Make a copy for yourself. And if they did not follow the instructions, I would not pay them. Good thing hair grows, but in Finn's case, his bangs have been very slow to grow back out. I whacked on them quite some time ago. They still have not grown out very well. His foot hair grows like crazy. Hopefully, there are other groomers in your area - I would not return to anyone who couldn't listen.


----------



## lakediva (Mar 4, 2013)

Poor Rollie! I'd take her back and tell them you wanted them to see how NOT to groom a Havanese. Then vote with your wallet for a better groomer.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

This wasn't our usual groomer. we usually take him to one a little further away, but decided to try the one closest to us to see how they are. I thought we were safe getting just the sanitary groom . . .


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So sorry for you and Rollie.Such a shame.Rollie is a very handsome Hav.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee got a bad groom this week also. I was three months into letting his bangs grow out, and gave instructions that I want him done just like last time. The intake person said hair parted on top, right?" I said yes and also told her to leave a "pee string." 

They cut the hair on the top of his head (spikey style) which i was very inhappy about, butI didn't realize the awful job until I got Maccabee home and looked at him more closely. They also shaved between and below his eyes, did a weird job on his feet -- almost roundish, making him look like he walks on his toes. They shaved his belly, like I requested, but also cut off all the hair from his penis. No pee string!

This is the only groomer I've ever used and they usually do a great job. The shop is family-owned: mom is a master groomer, and her three daughters. The daughter that did Maccabee this time is never doing him again!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I feel your pain, Laurie. What's a "pee string?"


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

That is what our groomer calls the hair on the end of the penis. I like them to leave it because he can aim the stream better.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry that you all have such horror stories about grooming mishaps. Is it possible for you to stay at the salon by the groomer's side while your dog is being groomed? The first time and many times thereafter that I brought my boys to the groomer, I asked if I could stay. They were receptive to this and I did it for months until I was satisfied that they were being done to my satisfaction. I had puppy clips but was very insistent that they scissor the legs for fullness rather than taking the clippers to them, as I hate the look of "skinny" legs on Havs. After we moved and I had to change groomers, I took my chances and asked that they just follow the previous grooming. All went well, although I changed groomers many times until I was completely satisfied. I have found some pretty amazing groomers who are excellent at what they do. Just a thought. Good luck next time, if there is a next time!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG! Another horror story to add to the list. I'm so sorry and I don't blame you for wanting to cry. Telling you that it will grow back is probably small consolation right now.


----------



## Dolores (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got my Sadie trimmed last week. All I wanted was a sanitary cut, nails clipped and hair on nose between the eyes trimmed. Well, so happens there was another white havanese named Sadie there for a full cut. So what do they do? They cut her hair on top spikey (which was just growing out from another bad grooming) and cut one ear short before they realized they were cutting the wrong dog! I had left written instructions also. Not going back there again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I feel so bad for all of you with bad haircuts. It's no different than one of us getting a horrible cut when we just went for a trim! Too often the stylist turns the chair around so you can't see what he/she is doing in the mirror. I really don't understand why a groomer would anything other than what you specifically ask them to do. Maybe some of the groomers on here can give some insight. If we didn't care what the dog looks like when done, then we wouldn't be giving instructions! I think my groomer's scared she'll take too much off, but that's better than shaving the nose, or cutting a chunk of hair out! If I were you, I would take him back in, explain how they did exactly what you asked them not to do, and let them know that you will be sharing their ineptness (is that even a word?) with others! No way I'd let them off the hook by just not going back to them.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Dolores said:


> I just got my Sadie trimmed last week. All I wanted was a sanitary cut, nails clipped and hair on nose between the eyes trimmed. Well, so happens there was another white havanese named Sadie there for a full cut. So what do they do? They cut her hair on top spikey (which was just growing out from another bad grooming) and cut one ear short before they realized they were cutting the wrong dog! I had left written instructions also. Not going back there again.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG, Dolores! What a crazy thing to happen!

:llama: (this has nothing to do with anything - I just wanted to use the llama.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> This wasn't our usual groomer. we usually take him to one a little further away, but decided to try the one closest to us to see how they are. I thought we were safe getting just the sanitary groom . . .


Not my Rollie!!!

I agree, this is completely unacceptable. This isn't a puppy cut that didn't come out exactly as you want it. If you send a coated dog in for a SANITARY, it means feet, sanitary area and MAYBE, if the owner has asked for it, the corners of the eyes. NOTHING else!!!

It just goes to reinforce my decision to NEVER leave Kodi with a groomer. If they won't let me STAND there and watch what they're doing, I want a different groomer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Maccabee got a bad groom this week also. I was three months into letting his bangs grow out, and gave instructions that I want him done just like last time. The intake person said hair parted on top, right?" I said yes and also told her to leave a "pee string."
> 
> They cut the hair on the top of his head (spikey style) which i was very inhappy about, butI didn't realize the awful job until I got Maccabee home and looked at him more closely. They also shaved between and below his eyes, did a weird job on his feet -- almost roundish, making him look like he walks on his toes. They shaved his belly, like I requested, but also cut off all the hair from his penis. No pee string!
> 
> This is the only groomer I've ever used and they usually do a great job. The shop is family-owned: mom is a master groomer, and her three daughters. The daughter that did Maccabee this time is never doing him again!


When my latest groomer went out on maternity leave, the shop was just going to set Kodi up with the "substitute" they brought in. Uh, uh. No way. I went to this gal SPECIFICALLY, because she was recommended to me. Fortunately, the person who had groomed Kodi before, (who had stopped because she got hurt by a big dog jumping off the table) is back working again, and I was able to switch back to her. I HATE switching groomers!!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

SO SORRY, It is a terrible feeling. If you get a good groom, take a picture of it and write on the back,what you like. You can then bring it with you and leave it at the groomers. That chunk out of his leg is just a terrible error!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> That is what our groomer calls the hair on the end of the penis. I like them to leave it because he can aim the stream better.


See how you like it without... When Kodi was little, I always left a little, but then it got cut off by mistake at one point. (due to wiggly puppy, not really the groomer's fault!) I found that Kodi could aim JUST fine without it, and then I didn't have to deal with pee-colored wet, smelly hair under there. I know on Maccabee it doesn't show the way it did on Kodi, but still, the pee is there... eeewww!

When you think about it, most breeds don't have all that extra hair down there, and THEY all manage to aim without any trouble!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Sorry that you all have such horror stories about grooming mishaps. Is it possible for you to stay at the salon by the groomer's side while your dog is being groomed? The first time and many times thereafter that I brought my boys to the groomer, I asked if I could stay. They were receptive to this and I did it for months until I was satisfied that they were being done to my satisfaction. I had puppy clips but was very insistent that they scissor the legs for fullness rather than taking the clippers to them, as I hate the look of "skinny" legs on Havs. After we moved and I had to change groomers, I took my chances and asked that they just follow the previous grooming. All went well, although I changed groomers many times until I was completely satisfied. I have found some pretty amazing groomers who are excellent at what they do. Just a thought. Good luck next time, if there is a next time!


There's another reason I like to stay, besides making sure it is done the way I want it... I don't want my dog hanging around for extra time in a crate, or even loose on the floor, before or after he is done. When I stay with him, he is there for the shortest time possible.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> OMG, Dolores! What a crazy thing to happen!
> 
> :llama: (this has nothing to do with anything - I just wanted to use the llama.)


Not as bad, though, as the case that was in the news a couple of years ago, where the groomer cut the dog's EAR off, super glued it back on, and sent it home without saying anything. The owner didn't know what happened until the ear started to stink (because it was rotting!!!) and took the dog to the vet.

:llama: And here's a llama back atcha. I always wanted to use one too,but could never think of the right spot.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

HannahBearsMom said:


> That is what our groomer calls the hair on the end of the penis. I like them to leave it because he can aim the stream better.


Haha - I call it a 'wick'. A groomer cut Finn's too short once and he did have trouble aiming. I felt like a half inch or so was good. Augie is really good about keeping himself clean. Finn - not so much.

Did Rollie have any mats that they were cutting out? I think there are people out there grooming dogs who have had no formal training. I know that was the case in my sister-in-laws town. A groomer had to stop grooming due to medical reasons and sold her shop to a mother/daughter team, with the agreement that she would train them for a month. After a week, they dismissed her, because they were confident they no longer needed training. We saw some horrific cuts on my SIL's dog. People were unhappy, but if they were not able or willing to cut their own dogs, that is all they had unless they wanted to drive a long distance to another town - this was in Montana where towns are few and far between in some areas.

I realize some people don't like confrontations, but I certainly would try to find out their reasoning for what they did. And explain to them that this is why you will not be returning - that they need to listen to the client's instructions.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

This must be the time of bad grooming....Max is usually in a 'puppy cut' so pretty short - but because we are due to travel soon I like to get a little more cut so he doesn't get too hot on the plane....The regular groomer was off sick so got a new person - I explained how I wanted it cut and they said no problem....you'll see from the photos how horrified I was - he looks like a completely different dog and has practically no hair - it is just awful....and his feet - I am still almost speechless how horrendous the whole thing is....


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel your pain. In between moving I had Hanna go in for a sani and brush out. I thought I gave very clear instructions but the girl shaved her bum cheeks bald and did NOTHING to the actual sanitary. Well of course I wasn't happy about it and I went back to let them know. Never doing that again.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

All of these awful groomers need a fish on the head. :fish:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

jemmax said:


> This must be the time of bad grooming....Max is usually in a 'puppy cut' so pretty short - but because we are due to travel soon I like to get a little more cut so he doesn't get too hot on the plane....The regular groomer was off sick so got a new person - I explained how I wanted it cut and they said no problem....you'll see from the photos how horrified I was - he looks like a completely different dog and has practically no hair - it is just awful....and his feet - I am still almost speechless how horrendous the whole thing is....


Oh, Jemmax - that's terrible!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

jemmax said:


> This must be the time of bad grooming....Max is usually in a 'puppy cut' so pretty short - but because we are due to travel soon I like to get a little more cut so he doesn't get too hot on the plane....The regular groomer was off sick so got a new person - I explained how I wanted it cut and they said no problem....you'll see from the photos how horrified I was - he looks like a completely different dog and has practically no hair - it is just awful....and his feet - I am still almost speechless how horrendous the whole thing is....


OMG!!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

It just keeps coming! Now look what I noticed. They left his mustache on one side and cut the *%#(#! out of it on the other!!!!!! AAAAHHHHHHH!

And I double, triple-checked with Eric. He said "sanitary trim," AND specified what he meant by that. And he had no mats. We even brushed him out last night to be sure he was tangle free.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

The person that groomed Rollie was either drunk or on drugs...no doubt in my mind! Seriously..I could do better then that blind-folded. Poor baby.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I'm not a complainer by nature. It takes a lot for me to ask for my money back, but this is simply unacceptable. This is the message I just sent them:

_Hello,

I am so unhappy with the groom you gave our dog, Rollie. My husband specified "sanitary cut" and explained we wanted his nails trimmed, the fur around his pads trimmed, his belly and genitals shaved and that's it. Not only did you not shave his belly fully, the groomer: 1) cut his bangs, 2) shaved down his snout, 3) unevenly cut his mustache, 4) trimmed the upper part of his feet and did so unevenly, 5) cut some weird layer along his flank that resulted in one side being so thinned out that you can see the curve of his rib cage and 6) apparently did some trimming on his chest and cut a CHUNK out of his fur there. What we asked to be done wasn't done properly and he's a mess because of all the other stuff you did that we never asked for. Now I'm going to have to trim the other side of his mustache myself and do something with his chest so it looks more even.

I've attached some pics to show you what I'm talking about.

This is unacceptable.  We have never had such poor service and we'd like a refund of our fee.

I appreciate your taking care of this matter.

Regards_


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Not as bad, though, as the case that was in the news a couple of years ago, where the groomer cut the dog's EAR off, super glued it back on, and sent it home without saying anything. The owner didn't know what happened until the ear started to stink (because it was rotting!!!) and took the dog to the vet.
> 
> :llama: And here's a llama back atcha. I always wanted to use one too,but could never think of the right spot.


Loving the llama!!! At least that's making me smile and laugh (because I'm horrified by the ear thing . . .).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> It just keeps coming! Now look what I noticed. They left his mustache on one side and cut the *%#(#! out of it on the other!!!!!! AAAAHHHHHHH!
> 
> And I double, triple-checked with Eric. He said "sanitary trim," AND specified what he meant by that. And he had no mats. We even brushed him out last night to be sure he was tangle free.


Oh, man! That nose is going to take a long time, and be a PITA to grow out! Puppy face all over again!!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

gelbergirl said:


> All of these awful groomers need a fish on the head. :fish:


Lol!!!!! :llama:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

whimsy said:


> The person that groomed Rollie was either drunk or on drugs...no doubt in my mind! Seriously..I could do better then that blind-folded. Poor baby.


You cracked us up! I think you nailed it! :llama:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great letter. I think you deserve your money back too! It's the very least they can do!!!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I have Max in a sweater because I can't look at his practically shaved body - only problem is I can still see the feet - it is just too awful....The groomers gave me a refund but really at this point that is not my concern - how long till he looks like our monkey Max !!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

jemmax said:


> I have Max in a sweater because I can't look at his practically shaved body - only problem is I can still see the feet - it is just too awful....The groomers gave me a refund but really at this point that is not my concern - how long till he looks like our monkey Max !!!


Poor Max...you need to get some booties for his little feet! I would be beside myself!! Not sure how long it takes to grow out.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

jessegirl said:


> It just keeps coming! Now look what I noticed. They left his mustache on one side and cut the *%#(#! out of it on the other!!!!!! AAAAHHHHHHH!
> 
> And I double, triple-checked with Eric. He said "sanitary trim," AND specified what he meant by that. And he had no mats. We even brushed him out last night to be sure he was tangle free.


Wow. Now that just sucks. Big time.:nono: Bad. Groomer.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Good Grief!!! Rollie at least has some hair, although it looks like he got caught in a meat grinder. I agree with Evelyn - the groomer was high on something!! But poor Max - that made me cringe for the poor little guy! These people need to find a different job where they are not touching a living creature. Grooming is NOT for them and neither one of them should be allowed near another dog!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jemmax said:


> I have Max in a sweater because I can't look at his practically shaved body - only problem is I can still see the feet - it is just too awful....The groomers gave me a refund but really at this point that is not my concern - how long till he looks like our monkey Max !!!


Go pge throuh Tokipoke's thread on Louis after his shave down. She has documented it week by week. That should give you some idea what to expect!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG!!!
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:

Oh yea... here's my llama
:llama:
What's up with that anyway?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Max definitely deserves some new clothes to help him get through this ordeal.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

jemmax said:


> This must be the time of bad grooming....Max is usually in a 'puppy cut' so pretty short - but because we are due to travel soon I like to get a little more cut so he doesn't get too hot on the plane....The regular groomer was off sick so got a new person - I explained how I wanted it cut and they said no problem....you'll see from the photos how horrified I was - he looks like a completely different dog and has practically no hair - it is just awful....and his feet - I am still almost speechless how horrendous the whole thing is....


This is going to sound terrible, but you just made my day. At least Maccabee's body looks good, even if his head noe looks like a cocker spaniel's.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm so so sorry. Gemma had a bad cut in June and it's finally grown out (someone also shaved her snout). I now do all the cutting that needs to be done on her. I have a pair of thinning shears and just snip away. It's not perfect but I must say I do a better job that most of the hack groomers out there. 

Now my labradoodle is another story! Of course she has a heavy fleecy coat and needs to be kept in a puppy coat. I love her fuzzy and keep her about 3' long and i enjoy brushing her and she loves being brushed. I had her to the groomer this week and told her to take 1/4" off and she misunderstood me and thought i said take her down to 1/2". Now i have a naked dog. We still have snow and I have to put a stupid sweater on her to go for long walks! I know it will grow on her and i won't need to get her groomed until summer (and it was an honest mistake).


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope all the groomed dogs are in good spirits, acting normally and playing with their toys.
When Henry had his first bad groom, he sulked for a good part of a day, and revived when we played ball together.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, if it makes you feel any better I used to groom a full coated Hav that had double eye infections. The vet shaved both his eyes And most of the muzzle with a medical blade #40, so he literally had a bald face. It took about 6 months but he looked almost back to normal at that point.


----------



## dickli (Jun 19, 2012)

Just cancelled Zoey's grooming appointment for this week.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better I used to groom a full coated Hav that had double eye infections. The vet shaved both his eyes And most of the muzzle with a medical blade #40, so he literally had a bald face. It took about 6 months but he looked almost back to normal at that point.


That actually does make me feel better. 6 months isn't so bad. And my Rollie is a cute boy no matter what. And he doesn't know his cut looks dumb! Good thing Havs are oblivious to anything but love. And sometimes food. (even if he does have a weird uneven muschache . . .)


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

dickli said:


> Just cancelled Zoey's grooming appointment for this week.


Oh no! We've scarred you.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I am going to look through tokipoke's thread - he knows he looks goofy - you can tell by how he looks at you - like 'mommy what did i do to look like this' ..... the body is bad but I can deal with that - for some reason it is the feet that are freaking us out !!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I keep thinking that I am going to make an appointment to have Jack groomed but I am too lazy. I just hack off bits and pieces as they get long. He always looks scruffy but cute. Maybe I'll dig out the clippers and trim him down again myself rather than risk scary monkey feet.  Jack's legs are so bad that he would look like a freak if he were trimmed that close.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

i'm sorry this happened  I hate hearing stories like this,but they do keep me scared to death of ever going to a groomer (even though I know there are some good ones out there that do listen) but its like a crapshoot finding a good one if you don't get a reference and even then, the groomer might be good at some breeds, but not others.

I really hope they give you your money back!!

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

jemmax said:


> I am going to look through tokipoke's thread - he knows he looks goofy - you can tell by how he looks at you - like 'mommy what did i do to look like this' ..... the body is bad but I can deal with that - for some reason it is the feet that are freaking us out !!!


I doubt he knows he looks goofy, but he must feel weird/uncomfortable as heck with all that air now reaching his skin. And if you live in a cooler climate like most of the country is still having (March), it may be very uncomfortable. I have to wear sweatshirts over a t-shirt or other shirt until about June or I feel cold. I would be so ticked if someone took my sweatshirt away. I would have a hard time restraining myself from stripping that groomer down to her underwear and putting a leash on her and leading her around the block and see how she liked how it felt. Might prevent her from shaving another dog down. (well, I would end up in jail if I did that, but I do like the visual )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jemmax said:


> I am going to look through tokipoke's thread - he knows he looks goofy - you can tell by how he looks at you - like 'mommy what did i do to look like this' ..... the body is bad but I can deal with that - for some reason it is the feet that are freaking us out !!!


When you say he knows he looks goofy, that is really a reflection to your reaction. He doesn't know you are upset about what the groomer did, only that you are upset. Be sure to act as normal as possible, and really up-beat around him. Tell him he's wonderful, tell him he's gorgeous, even if you don't really mean it right now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I would have a hard time restraining myself from stripping that groomer down to her underwear and putting a leash on her and leading her around the block and see how she liked how it felt. Might prevent her from shaving another dog down. (well, I would end up in jail if I did that, but I do like the visual )


Ooohhh!!! I LOVE that picture!!!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

I know it is more my reaction to his cut than his Karen - he is running around playing and happy as can be - we have everyone making an extra fuss of him and I got him a couple of new t-shirts.....luckily where we are right now is pretty warm / humid so it is not so bad as if we were in the deep cold - and luckily it will grow back - but for sure I am going to start learning how to groom him - it can't ever be as bad as this !!!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok so based on Tokipoke's thread - I am sure that within a month he will look ok - his face luckily is not so shaved so we just need some body hair growth which based on the thread between weeks 3-4 will start to drastically improve - what a relief....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

jemmax said:


> I know it is more my reaction to his cut than his Karen - he is running around playing and happy as can be - we have everyone making an extra fuss of him and I got him a couple of new t-shirts.....luckily where we are right now is pretty warm / humid so it is not so bad as if we were in the deep cold - and luckily it will grow back - but for sure I am going to start learning how to groom him - it can't ever be as bad as this !!!


I think you are right - doing it yourself can't be as bad as some of these horrific jobs done by supposedly 'professional' groomers. I have never seen a photo posted of a groom job done by anyone on the forum, even their first groom job, that has looked anywhere close to as bad as some of these professional jobs - maybe the people who have done bad jobs just keep their mouths closed and don't share - but at least you will be learning and get better with time and save yourself some $$.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Ooohhh!!! I LOVE that picture!!!


:bounce:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad you wrote them the note. :argue::kev: I think you deserve more than just your money back. 
The same thing happened to Maddie only they were suppose to just give a bath. My ex took her in and they shaved her nose. Made her toes look like a ballerina and put a bulls eye right to her bottom poop area.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

dickli said:


> Just cancelled Zoey's grooming appointment for this week.


:ranger:eace:What happened to the laughing guy?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:first: Max gets the award IMO for the worst grooming night mare. It probably only took them about ten minuets they didn't even have to blow dry him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe it is just that groomers don't see that many Havs and don't know they are supposed to look a bit unkempt? Their inclination is to send a dog out of their shop all neat and tidy, and we all know that we can groom one of these characters to look all pretty and handsome and neat and tidy, and the look lasts until the dog gets off the grooming table! That still doesn't explain Rollie's hack job though! 

I am not sure I should ever go after my dogs and try to give them a haircut. If you saw some of my trees and shrubs - they end up in the 'Max' version of a pruning! But, like the dogs, they usually fill out again!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Well i'm hoping he fills out in the next 3-4 weeks like Louis  Let's face it - he can never look any worse but he is still my sweet little boy


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW. my stomach just SUNK when I saw the title of the thread... and the AUTHOR!
NNNnnnoooooooooooooooooo, not sweet, gorgeous Rollie! :faint:

I am so incredibly shocked and sorry Jessica... there are no words... and telling you it will grow back won't help a thing. 
Tillie had a few bad grooms and ear infections when she was younger (under a year) so after her blowing coat shave down, I took over ALL of her grooming myself... and have never looked back. sigh.

I am glad you wrote a letter and hope that despite his looks Rollie is his happy, healthy, sweet self!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

dickli said:


> Just cancelled Zoey's grooming appointment for this week.


ha ha, good for you! learn to do it yourself! it really isn't hard at all!
AND if you make a mistake, you can only shake your head and blame yourself!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

They grow really fast - i was trying to find a photo of my girl with her shaved nose and a recent photo: here they are, these were taken about 6 months apart. You can see the damage done with the bad groom in the first photo and the second one was taken just 6 months later. i wish my hair grew this fast!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jemmax said:


> Ok so based on Tokipoke's thread - I am sure that within a month he will look ok - his face luckily is not so shaved so we just need some body hair growth which based on the thread between weeks 3-4 will start to drastically improve - what a relief....


I think it's so great that we have her thread to gauge hair growth by!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Not as bad, though, as the case that was in the news a couple of years ago, where the groomer cut the dog's EAR off, super glued it back on, and sent it home without saying anything. The owner didn't know what happened until the ear started to stink (because it was rotting!!!) and took the dog to the vet.
> 
> :llama: And here's a llama back atcha. I always wanted to use one too,but could never think of the right spot.


I couldn't get this out of my head and had to look it up. Apparently one of the other customers had the tip of their dog's tail cut off. But they offered a free grooming. Now this emoticon IS apropos: :deadhorse:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/14/groomer-cuts-dogs-ear-off_n_1276593.html


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Tuss said:


> They grow really fast - i was trying to find a photo of my girl with her shaved nose and a recent photo: here they are, these were taken about 6 months apart. You can see the damage done with the bad groom in the first photo and the second one was taken just 6 months later. i wish my hair grew this fast!!!


Oh wow! Yes, that's really helpful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> I couldn't get this out of my head and had to look it up. Apparently one of the other customers had the tip of their dog's tail cut off. But they offered a free grooming. Now this emoticon IS apropos: :deadhorse:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/14/groomer-cuts-dogs-ear-off_n_1276593.html


Ear, tail... Body parts are not supposed to be removed by groomers!

:deadhorse: I like that one too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ound: Their he is the laughing guy.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

:suspicious: I've been checking my email all day. Not a word from the groomer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> :suspicious: I've been checking my email all day. Not a word from the groomer.


I'm waiting... Gettin' ready to flog that dead horse again!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

jessegirl said:


> :suspicious: I've been checking my email all day. Not a word from the groomer.


do they close on Monday and then re-open Tuesday?


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better I used to groom a full coated Hav that had double eye infections. The vet shaved both his eyes And most of the muzzle with a medical blade #40, so he literally had a bald face. It took about 6 months but he looked almost back to normal at that point.


When Bama was spayed they shaved her front right leg and so I trimmed the left one short to be even. So when I went to the groomers not long after that, she kept the legs and paws trimmed more on the short side...she hadn't met Bama before and so hadn't seen how fluffy her paws were. But it didn't look bad...she is half Pomeranian and they have short hair on their legs, so it works for her. But right now I'm trying to see how much they grow out.

The last time at the groomer I self washed but had our gal trim her nails. She knows I like my puppy 'fluffy'. She just needs a blow out, mani/pedi and bikini wax (wash/dry, nail trim, sani trim).


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

So, the situation is now resolved. Here's how it ended up. I had to call several times b/c they never responded to my email. They claim they never got it so on Wed. I sent it again. Then yesterday I had to call again to find out if they got the 2nd email. When I talked to them on Wed., they read to me the things that they did for Rollie and I'm happy to say that my husband is extra vindicated (not that I doubted him), because the notes they had on file matched what we had discussed and what he asked for. So, on the phone with the first lady, I explained how they didn't shave his belly - they clipped it and started listing all the things they did that we didn't ask for in addition to the half trimmed mustache and the chunk out of his chest. So she asked me to resend the pics. I kept asking if she saw them b/c they kept addressing this as though we just had different ideas about what we wanted. Then I got a VM from the groomer herself who repeated the list my husband asked her to do, said "I did what I was told. People have different ideas of what they want. Blah, blah, blah." I didn't even call her back.

So I resent the pics Wed. evening and then yesterday afternoon when I still hadn't heard back, I called again. This time I got another person and had to go through the whole thing. She kept trying me to talk to the groomer and I told her that I saw no reason to go through the whole thing again with her, that it wasn't a matter of different ideas of grooming, and if she'd just look at the pics (which she claimed she had), she'd see there was no reason to discuss it further. Then the woman tried to tell me that he had "significant matting," which was complete BULL*&%# b/c we brushed him fully the night before. He usually doesn't get bad mats but I didn't want him going to any groomer with tangles, etc. He DID have a small mat in his armpit where the shorter hair was growing back, but my husband pointed that out and even said, we figure you'll shave that anyway so we left it. I told this to the woman and made it clear that this was absolutely not true, that there was no mat in his chest where they took the chunk and then stated that even if there was a mat, they're GROOMERS and that's their job to comb it out.

So, to make a long story short, she agreed to give me a refund and they offered me a free groom with the OTHER groomer. She was quite nice through all of this, but it was so frustrating that no one said "Wow! You're right - his muzzle is shaved and half his mustache is gone and wow, there's a big NOTICABLE chunk out of his chest." I don't understand why I had to make so many calls, send multiple emails and explain myself to multiple people. I accepted the free groom (I figure I can use it for a shampoo and nail trim), but I'm not using them again.

Now that's settled, I can trim up his mustache on the other side and trim up his chest to even it out (I didn't want to do anything until after this was resolved b/c I was afraid they'd say, 'well, we can't tell what happened b/c you cut him agian.').


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Sam had his first (with me, maybe his real first) professional grooming Wednesday. Based on problems I've had with my Goldens, and all the horror stories here, I just matter of factly said that I was going to stay with him.

Even though I said NO trimming except feet pads, and even though I was standing right there, the groomer whipped out the shaver and gave him a sanitary trim. I did not feel it was necessary, but it was too late to stop it. Next time NO. Other than that (sigh) all went well.

And, there IS some fur that does not grow back. With my first dog, my Golden Molly, I didn't know what to ask for (a Golden with a standard coat just needs feet and ears trimmed carefully). The groomer cut into her top coat along her spine, both sides, and it never regained its proper length.

Julie ~Spokane, WA~ 
& Harry the GR, Stonecroft Ordinary Wizarding Levels
& Sam, the rescue Havanese!
Champ at the Bridge 3/10/99, Mac at the Bridge 7/13/00, 
Molly at the Bridge 3/11/05, Buddy at the Bridge 12/18/06, 
Moe at the Bridge 4/26/07, Jilly at the Bridge 10/15/11
"Home is where the weenies are!"

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

What an ordeal. But at least it sounds like there is some closure. Groomers need to do a thorough evaluation at the check in point to avoid these types of issues. In certain coats mats can be difficult to detect and only noticeable on further inspection. It sounds like there were three points of error on the part of the groomer 1. Not doing a careful check-in. On coated dogs I always put my hands all over the dog and ran a comb through it, then discuss with owner. 2. When matting is found after the drop off, no further action is taken until the owner is contacted, as there were extra charges for dematting
Some owners would prefer to be charged a little more instead of a spot-shave. 3. Execution! Sloppy groomer=sloppy groom! Some groomers consider grooming a craft or art form. Some just want a paycheck. The way it is now, anyone can pick up a pair of scissors and call themselves a groomer, so there are some groomers that literally walk in from the street. So owners may have to go through several to find a good one. Hopefully you will have a better experience for the next groom, wherever that may be.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here are some pics of the dog I was talking about. Sorry the pics were taken with different cameras and the before pic was before he was diagnosed with his thyroid condition. He the afters are a few months later after he dropped weight and his coat color lightened up a lot, also a different camera. This is a repost from a while ago so sorry.

You can see on his muzzle where some of it is shorter, but basically both eyes and a lot of the muzzle was shaved bald to the skin because of the infection.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

atsilvers27 said:


> Here are some pics of the dog I was talking about. Sorry the pics were taken with different cameras and the before pic was before he was diagnosed with his thyroid condition. He the afters are a few months later after he dropped weight and his coat color lightened up a lot, also a different camera. This is a repost from a while ago so sorry.
> 
> You can see on his muzzle where some of it is shorter, but basically both eyes and a lot of the muzzle was shaved bald to the skin because of the infection.


Oh wow, it did grow fast then. (This dog looks like Rollie's slightly lighter-colored twin! What a beauty!!!)

And I will re-attest - he has NO mats. We did a full combing the night before. No mats and no tangles either except the one in his armpit of which they were informed. I truly think they thought they could pull a fast one by blaming mats. Perhaps some owners don't spend time brushing and may fall for that. But we're all over Rollie's coat. In fact, the other groomer comments how he's one of the only long coated dogs they see without mats.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

jessegirl said:


> Oh wow, it did grow fast then. (This dog looks like Rollie's slightly lighter-colored twin! What a beauty!!!)
> 
> And I will re-attest - he has NO mats. We did a full combing the night before. No mats and no tangles either except the one in his armpit of which they were informed. I truly think they thought they could pull a fast one by blaming mats. Perhaps some owners don't spend time brushing and may fall for that. But we're all over Rollie's coat. In fact, the other groomer comments how he's one of the only long coated dogs they see without mats.


Hmmm, maybe don't go back there then. It is possible that an inexperienced groomer tangled the coat in that spot with a coned velocity dryer. You aren't supposed to hold the nozzle if there's a condenser cone on it close to a dog with long coat or it tangles in itself, that's just part of grooming 101.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Audogs said:


> , there IS some fur that does not grow back. With my first dog, my Golden Molly, I didn't know what to ask for (a Golden with a standard coat just needs feet and ears trimmed carefully). The groomer cut into her top coat along her spine, both sides, and it never regained its proper length.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Pomeranian are dogs that should not be shaved because it might not come back the same. Funny thing is, I've read some groomer blogs where they get frustrated with clients wanting the shaved down look (lion, teddy bear), and will carefully explain to clients the issues to make sure they understand what they are requesting.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh man, thank goodness Atsilvers has proof a Hav's snout will grow back or I'd be freaking out thinking about that. I love his crazy floofy face look. I'd be devastated if it was gone forever.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

jessegirl said:


> Oh man, thank goodness Atsilvers has proof a Hav's snou will grow back or I'd be freaking out thinking about that. I love his crazy floofy face look. I'd be devastated if it was gone forever.


Just be thankful he is not an English bulldog. A vet shaved the top of the butt on one to remove some skin growths and 5 months later it was still bald there. It was literally the size and shape of a dinner plate. Poor thing.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry this happened to you. Lizzie had her nose shaved once and I cried and cried!! It grew back. I only take her to the groomer for nail clipping and pad hair removal. She is a mess right now. If I took her to a groomer they would want to shave her due to mats, but it will only take me an hour to bath and comb her out. I told my husband that if someone found her right now they would think that she was a stray!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you. Lizzie had her nose shaved once and I cried and cried!! It grew back. I only take her to the groomer for nail clipping and pad hair removal. She is a mess right now. If I took her to a groomer they would want to shave her due to mats, but it will only take me an hour to bath and comb her out. I told my husband that if someone found her right now they would think that she was a stray!!!


ha ha that's too funny! I totally posted a 'before' combing and 'after' combing pic on fb the other day and one of my friends said the SAME thing... lol that the before pic looks like she was a stray in an animal shelter! not sure wether to laugh or cry about that comment! lol It had ONLY been 2 days since I last combed her out!!!  Typically I do it every.day. but things have been challenging around here recently!


----------

